# How long after mateing before eggs are laid?



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was sitting here, on the computer and heard a different commosion comming out of my daughters room, (this is where the tiels are i got from the rescue lady off of craigslist), it was not thier normal whistling and other funny noises, I have yet to make out 

So i walk to the door lightly open it and peak my head in, and my jaw DROPPED!!

There was the lutino with Bart (grey split to pied) mounted and going to town as Far as I know he was DOING IT RIGHT!! I've never seen the correct genders do it Just 2 females LOL (of birds that is)

Oh and they doing this ontop of the cage! I do not have a nesting box - as i wasn't planning on breeding them just yet * guess they had other plans though lolo * But my bf's dad told us already he'll make some, he's the one who made them for my budgies 

So I called my b/f to tell him to get a hold of his dad and get at LEAST ONE box done!! A.S.A.P Please ---- BUT i got his voice mail

So my question is ... how many days after mating (incase they did do it right of course) before she'd start laying eggs??

So I know incase it was done right how quickly i'm going to need that nest box

and a explantion of how excatly they "do it" would be nice, I'm pretty sure they were doing it right, I stood there for a good 2-3 mins. watching ( don't ask why lol i don't know) but I watched to the end, and the odd noises started a good 3 mins before i even went into the bedroom 

any help is appriciated 

~ Thanks ~


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam not sure here are some helpful links though http://www.cockatiels.org/articles/breeding/breeding.html and http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html , http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding2.html hope this helps


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's likely that she'll lay them in a day or two- she probably already found a good place already but you can always move the eggs in the box. I can't wait to see mine start having babies! I have more to read up-read up on budgies already all I can but not tiels.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you the 2nd link told me what I needed to know


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

_*Hope they do have some eggs  You must be excited  *_


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if they didn't do it right the 1st time, I'm sure they got it right yesterday afternoon when my daughter told me there was a wierd noise comming from her room - and i went to check before She walked in (she's only 10) and there they were going at it again, Only this time they were in side the cage 

I didn't think they'd do it in front of all the other birds and out in the open .. but they proved me wrong lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

oh boy..they must really want those babies! Good luck!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hope they got it right this time If they don't you better keep your daughter from going in the room when that noise is going on


Good Luck !!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

should I seperate them from the other birds in the cage now, or wait until i actually have a nest box?

I know just because a bird mates, doesn't mean they'll have babies but then i also know not to think all birds are like that - that some do have them 1st time around 

Ok that was confusing LOL 

I'm planning on leaving the cages in the same room, and by eachother - but I didn't know if i should seperate them now or wait until i've got a nesting box


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would separate them now, then by the time you have a nest box they'll be well and truly rearing to go.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Bea- go ahead and separate them.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

it takes a week to 2 weeks for her to lay eggs seprate them now hope all goes well


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

well they kept doing it off and on but no eggs ever showed up, we let them out the other day they'd been seperated in a cage of thier own since I made this post so i fiqured it's been a month and nothing has came, I'd let them out for a bit to play with the other birds 

But i've to say bart is one umm don't knwo how to say it any other way other then horny Bird! he has tried to mount every female i've got lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hmmm for someone so active...hehe you would think he would have some eggs somewhere


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Could it be her egg that was on the playpen in the post you made on TB?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not sure, I've never seen her on the play gym, she hangs out in the cage, and ontop of the cage, that's the only places I've ever seen her, they still go into the nesting box even know i don't have thier door latched shut, 

and so is a white face male, and my Cinnoman Pearl Female in the cage above bart and Lucy

I haven't found any more eggs, and I still check them daily, along with both nesting boxes the only one's that have been caught in the act Tiel wise, is Bart and Lucy

so as of right now that Mystery is still unsolved, but I'm not giving up yet


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Who knows- maybe your two just mate for pleasure. My budgies are like that..I really hope you find out who's eggie that was because she might be in trouble.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I now know who layed the egg, we were in the bird room today, feeding, cleaning and sitting in there with them when I realized Pearl was no where in any cage, on top of any cage nor on the play gym - She's our Cinnoman Pearl and very curious She usally stands on top of the cage and watches us feed and water and clean cages 



I opened the lid to one of the nest boxes that is on thier cage and there she was, So I waited til she came out to eat and looked again and there was an Egg in the nest box



So now I've got my Yellow Face budgies on eggs, and one cockatiel( not the one who I thought would be laying eggs though)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad you found out! Be careful though because the soft shell is not a good thing by any means. I would take away her box and start her on a calcium supplement.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the egg that is in her nest box is not soft, it was just the one on the play gym, I check on her a few times a day 

Everything I've read said when the egg first comes out it is soft, That they do not lay hard eggs * hard like how we buy them at a store for an example*


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> the egg that is in her nest box is not soft, it was just the one on the play gym, I check on her a few times a day
> 
> Everything I've read said when the egg first comes out it is soft, That they do not lay hard eggs * hard like how we buy them at a store for an example*


I don't know about that one. I still have Baby's first egg from last year and it's pretty hard. I dropped it once too...ooops...:blush:

I know their first egg can be an odd shape- either way-I'm glad she's doing ok now.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I finally got pics of Pearl and hop a longs eggs 

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...earl and Hop-A-Longs breeding journal/001.jpg


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

4 little eggies--how much longer? Are you keeping all these birds? lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the 1st layed should be hatching any day 

ahh I don't know if i'm keeping them all or not, that wasn't our intent, but then again I know how i am - i get attached fast LOL


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> i get attached fast LOL


When they are babies, they are so small, and your heart just melts for them !


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I say keep them all! What's four more...hehe


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

we checked the eggs today, because most of them should of hatched by now and there are no babies in them - just yoke  but I don't know if i should take the eggs out now or wait, both parents are still sitting on them though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

If there still sitting on them I would leave them for a few more days did you candle them?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Leave them for a few more days.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

laurago said:


> If there still sitting on them I would leave them for a few more days did you candle them?


one had a crack in it on the day it was supposed to hatch which was the 18th of this month, so we waited and waited and none of them were hatching so my boyfriend took the chipped one and held it up to the sunlight it was early this morning and the sun was bright in the birds room and it was nothing but yoke, they were all the same way


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> one had a crack in it on the day it was supposed to hatch which was the 18th of this month, so we waited and waited and none of them were hatching so my boyfriend took the chipped one and held it up to the sunlight it was early this morning and the sun was bright in the birds room and it was nothing but yoke, they were all the same way


aww I am sorry to hear that


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

thats too bad  mabey next time they will be fertile.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks guys 

if its the same way next time, then i've got a feeling it's the male he's 21 and the female is either 2 or 4 I'd have to go find my papers again on her.

but I don't know if once they get to a certain age, they just start making infertile eggs or if they can do it right no matter how old they are


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

The male is 21??? WoW...I highly doubt he's fertile. Most only get breed up to 11 years old.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

The male is 21 am I reading that right, wow thats a good age "average" life span is 15-20 years, and i only say average because some do live longer, he is way past what the breeding age should be.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't know there was a age they stopped breeding  I don't even know if he's ever been bred before


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear the eggs weren't fertile.  Do you have a younger male you could use? A 21 year old should be in retirement, doing nothing but relaxing all day long. :lol:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Bea in retirement spending his days relaxing and enjoying some millet


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

he's the only one banded, they all came from the same place, But i'm not sure how old the rest of them are, we're just going to have to find some younger ones

my b/f is going to a bird fair to pick up food on the 3rd maybe he'll get lucky and come by a good deal on some males - we don't need no more females lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Are you planning to breed to sell the babies?


----------

